# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکوریِ نظام قدیم

## Okhtapoos

های فرزندانم  :Yahoo (76): 
راستیَتش طی یه حرکت فوق انتحاری
تصمیم ب تجدید کنکور گرفتم  :Yahoo (100): 
بعد کاریِ اداری و غیر اداری برا لغو دانشگاه
از دی یا علی گفتیمُ پروسه کنکور آغاز شد  :Yahoo (76): 
بعد گذشت یه ماه دیدم تنهایی منو تنگ ب سطوح آوردع و اینجوری نمیشع
طی یه حرکت انتحاری تر افتادم ب جون گوگل 
بعد دو ساعت اینجارو کشف کردم و ...
خلاصه ک عارع مادر،،
اگ کسی تو سن و سال من هوایی شدع و زدع ب سرش ک کنکور بده اعلام کنه از تنهایی درآییم 😁
و من الله توفیق 🤗

----------


## Little_girl

> های فرزندانم 
> راستیَتش طی یه حرکت فوق انتحاری
> تصمیم ب تجدید کنکور گرفتم 
> بعد کاریِ اداری و غیر اداری برا لغو دانشگاه
> از دی یا علی گفتیمُ پروسه کنکور آغاز شد 
> بعد گذشت یه ماه دیدم تنهایی منو تنگ ب سطوح آوردع و اینجوری نمیشع
> طی یه حرکت انتحاری تر افتادم ب جون گوگل 
> بعد دو ساعت اینجارو کشف کردم و ...
> خلاصه ک عارع مادر،،
> ...


من امسال میشه سال چهارم
منتها دانشگاه هم دارمش 
امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## hannaneh.b

منم امسال میشه سال پنجمم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*چند سالته*

----------


## KingFrosta

> اگ کسی تو سن و سال من هوایی شدع و زدع ب سرش ک کنکور بده اعلام کنه از تنهایی درآییم ������
> و من الله توفیق ������


 دوست عزیز
من بعداز 8 کنکور متوالی(اولی سال 94) امسال داروسازی روزانه اهواز قبول شدم
تلاش کنی حتما میشه
به خدا توکل کن
ان شا الله موفق میشی :Yahoo (6):

----------


## asalshah

_سلام منم پارسال لیسانس گرفتم امسال  برای بار چهارم شرکت میکنم 
تنها نیستی_

----------


## ayoubkonkuri

من سال 83 دیپلم گرفتم . با فوق لیسانس میام کار نکرده رو بکنم .امیدوارم سنجش بده بزنیم بریم .

----------


## rey99

> دوست عزیز
> من بعداز 8 کنکور متوالی(اولی سال 94) امسال داروسازی روزانه اهواز قبول شدم
> تلاش کنی حتما میشه
> به خدا توکل کن
> ان شا الله موفق میشی


سلام خیلی خیلی خوشحال شدم که رشته مورد علاقتون  قبول شدین
چکار کردین که منجر به قبولی امسال شد؟

----------


## Milad882

سلام من هم اولین کنکورم 97 بود ، و امسال بالاخره به رشته ای که میخواستم (پزشکی) رسیدم .
اگر به تلاشتون ایمان داشته باشید و از علاقه و ارزشی که به هدفتون دارید ، مطمعن باشید ، به نتیجه خواهید رسید . :Y (467):

----------


## rey99

> دوست عزیز
> من بعداز 8 کنکور متوالی(اولی سال 94) امسال داروسازی روزانه اهواز قبول شدم
> تلاش کنی حتما میشه
> به خدا توکل کن
> ان شا الله موفق میشی


سلام دوست عزیزم 
اگه به انجمن سر میزنی بیا و برامون بگو بعداز پشت کنکوری بودن دانشگاه چطوره؟ارزشش رو داشت آیا؟

----------


## rey99

> سلام من هم اولین کنکورم 97 بود ، و امسال بالاخره به رشته ای که میخواستم (پزشکی) رسیدم .
> اگر به تلاشتون ایمان داشته باشید و از علاقه و ارزشی که به هدفتون دارید ، مطمعن باشید ، به نتیجه خواهید رسید .


موفق  باشید
خوشحال میشیم از کارایی که منجر به قبولیتون شده بگین

----------

